# Baby girls jacket with lace collar



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This sweet little jacket is knit in one piece to underarm, which means minimal sewing is required, the added touch of a lace collar completes this stylish jacket. Comes in sizes 3-12 months and 1-2 years

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/203782442/baby-girls-jacket-with-lace-collar-po63?ref=shop_home_active_5
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-girls-jacket-with-lace-collar-p063

This jacket was knitted in Patons Big Baby 8ply - 60% Acrylic, 40% Nylon, (Double knit, Light Worsted, (#3) yarn, which gives this jacket a beautiful soft drape. If knitting in 100% wool the jacket will be slightly stiffer. 2 x 100gram balls of Patons Big Baby 8ply yarn is required for both sizes. Alternatively you will need 508 yards of any wool yarn.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful. As always your designs are stunning.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

What a lovely pattern!


----------



## Patsfan (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh so sweet! That one is in my Ravelry library for after Christmas knitting. Love it!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow that is gorgeous - love it ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful... very dressy and elegant.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

What a beautiful jacket...lovely work...very elegant.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful design!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Elegant and feminine design! Beautiful!


----------



## bedmonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Your patterns are stunning. I can't believe you haven't published a book yet. I can't say enough how gorgeous I think they are.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks all!! I am currently working on a baby blanket, thought I would design something fit for the new royal due next year, this is really doing my head in!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful, adorable for a baby!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really lovely and beautiful colour tooxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful - great design :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just gorgeous!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I Love this!!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Truly stunning!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful!! ????


----------

